# System Recovery CD's



## eddie57 (Sep 4, 2012)

I went to the HP website to try and order the recovery cd's. I found the following and available.

"System Recovery Kit for Consumer Notebook (3 Discs)"

Is this what I need to recover my laptop back to original state with windows?


Thanks

Eddie


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes that's what you'll need.


----------



## eddie57 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Tb*



voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes that's what you'll need.



Thanks buddy!


----------



## ReMiXeDg (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep that is what you need, that or a copy of windows 7 and you then install it on your desktop / laptop do remember to back up all files before editing anything on the hard drive or installing your new copy of that operating system you choose.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 4, 2012)

ReMiXeDg said:


> Yep that is what you need, that or a copy of windows 7 and you then install it on your desktop / laptop do remember to back up all files before editing anything on the hard drive or installing your new copy of that operating system you choose.



It's a new hard drive. It'll be blank.

See his previous thread:
http://www.computerforum.com/214859-hard-drive-replacement.html


----------



## eddie57 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Thanks*



voyagerfan99 said:


> It's a new hard drive. It'll be blank.
> 
> See his previous thread:
> http://www.computerforum.com/214859-hard-drive-replacement.html



Yep. New drive.


----------

